# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing >  AI Writer, TLDR Technologies, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - TLDR Technologies, Inc.

simplified.co/ai-copywriting

----------


## Airicist2

Write magnetic copy with Simplified AI Writer

Feb 8, 2022




> Simplified is the first AI-powered design platform built by people who want to make marketing accessible and easy. Create your monthly content calendar in 5 minutes. Write blogs, Facebook ads, website copy and more in seconds. Powered by AI. All for free.

----------


## Airicist2

producthunt.com/posts/simplified-ai-writer

----------

